# tonalin??



## foxy684 (Apr 28, 2006)

this was recommended to me at the vitamin shoppe...anyone ever taken it?


----------



## Wattage (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey foxy,

I haven't taken it, but am familiar with it. You may have heard a lot of hype lately regarding dairy products and their ability to aid in reduction of body fat. Essentially, tonalin works in a similar way and is naturally found in dairy but not to the extent that many people want or require.

You can take a supplement, which has been shown to help decrease overall body fat and increase muscle mass. I highly recommend doing your research before taking it though, as tonalin studies are fairly new. 

HTH


----------

